# what to use?



## shooter tom (Nov 27, 2008)

hi 
im looking to buy my first rifle after using an air rifle and was wondering what can kill rabbits at a greater distance with the shot flying as flat a possible a 22 or a 177?

any help please


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Savage 17HMR, 3-9x40 scope, bi-pod, sling, I have both stocks(black synthetic, and Boyd's Wood), 2 clips. This would be good for bunnies out to about 100 yards. I could e-mail pictures if interested


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

.22 mag would be a great rabbit gun


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The question has to be answered with a 177 your asking which wil fly flater and faster. Since you will be shooting mostly at sitting rabbits you can be a bit more accurate with the 177 dialed in for head shots make sure you go with the pointed pellets.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

All I ever needed was the good old .22 Long Rifle.Anything more bumps the cost of ammo and most guns up quite a bit.If you feel you need to shoot long distance I'd suggest just getting something like a .243 Win.Bucks wind better than most anything else plus if you decide to go after deer you're all set.I would stick with head shots to avoid meat loss on small game.


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 24, 2008)

Since this is your first rifle get the 22, ammo is cheap, so you can afford to shoot it more. You ask whats the effective range: the effective range is only effective if you can hit your intended target. So practice up.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

My first rifle, non pellet gun, was a Ruger 10-22 with a 4x Tasco scope. The ammo is cheap, the gun is affordable, and there is so much after market stuff out there for them it would blow your mind. They are a great squirrel, rabbit, tin can gun out to 100 yards+. I still have this rifle after almost 30 years and I still love too shoot it.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I may be missing the mark here, but I believe the question is about air rifles. How does a .22 cal compare to a .177 cal? Just my take on the question.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

.22 long rifle ammo is still cheap compared to others


----------

